# Owners keeping in touch with breeders...



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

How many of the new owners do you find keep in touch?

I exchange photos every month with Thomas breeder and text messages every week (as we have become friends).
I think it must be such a shame when people do not keep in touch.
Thomas breeder has been able to follow his first year and all his antics, I think thats pretty cool.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

all new owners keep in touch with me because i pester them for photos.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I wish more did - I don't pester owners but do send a Christmas card and wishes on the cats birthday etc for the first couple of years - if that still isn't getting a response I give up. OUt of Minnii's three kittens (over two litters) only one is still in contact. I fully expect Flower and Cedar's slaves will inundate me with updates and hopefully so will the others once they get a home.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I send out birthday and Christmas wishes to my kittens and most times get a reply and a little photo or written update. I have one or two who send more regular updates - like the young couple who recently had one of the Cocktails as a companion to her big brother. The lovely lady who has one of Mai Tai's and two of Rosie's kittens is in regular contact and sends me photos or rings for a chat.
I see Rosie's breeder at the occasional local show so update her then and also send a Christmas card. The same with Mai Tai's breeder who I speak to by email a couple of times a year.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't keep in touch with the breeders of my two brought in girls, but it's not for the want of trying.

As for people keeping in touch with me, if they don't want to, then I'm very reluctant to home a kitten there.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Most of mine keep in touch, especially for birthdays or xmas.

I keep in touch with the breeders my cats are from.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Three out of four have kept in touch but not all to the same degree. I loved receiving photos/videos of the kittens in their new home more than any other part of the breeding process. It made me so happy to see how happy someone else was.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I encourage all owners to keep in touch and send photos, but a few dont.

It lovely to see the photos of them as they grow up. On the other hand breeders of my girls and boys im in regular contact with. I send plenty of texts, and emails with show and kitten updates.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am glad that there is a thread about this , when we got Oakley we emailed the breeders weekly for the first month & have been feeling guilty as I haven't emailed for the last 2 weeks , so I had been wondering how often is deemed the correct thing to do


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lol, maybe I'm just considered a stalker lol.
No really, his breeder is lovely and been such a support. That's what people don't realise, if you buy from a good responsible breeder you have a fabulous after sales support. 
Also I think it's great for her to see how his personality has developed as I know this is a large factor in her breeding programme.:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The two breeders my current cats have come from are both now friends, especially the one M&M came from - I visit her and stay and my cats go in her cattery. They are both pleased to know how their kittens and cats are getting on, and I reckon both will be agog when Lola is pregnant... (cross fingers, touch wood, etc.)


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

spid said:


> I wish more did - I don't pester owners but do send a Christmas card and wishes on the cats birthday etc for the first couple of years - if that still isn't getting a response I give up. OUt of Minnii's three kittens (over two litters) only one is still in contact. I fully expect Flower and Cedar's slaves will inundate me with updates and hopefully so will the others once they get a home.


Gosh thats a lovely thing to do.... Cant really say much about our breeder incase they are on here and i use my name (silly me)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I keep in touch with Henry's breeder also have her as a facebook friend so she can see all the pics I put up of him and updates.

I did used to email Milly and Tilly's breeder, but come to realise that she is in it for the money. Especially when I saw that she was advertising a kitten "reduced price must go this weekend".  That really pee'd me off, made me glad that I have given Milly and Tilly a good home, but  that I lined this womans pockets.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Both Willows and the babies breeders asked me to keep in touch.

('Breeders', as in they bred their cats - and I was very naive :blush: )

Willow had her first jabs a week after she came home - I text the breeder to let them know how she got on - no reply so I didnt bother again.

The babies - I kept in regular contact, very few and far between replies. I sent a long message a few months ago, updating her with how they both were, and sent lots of pics - no reply, so again I am not going to bother any more.

It should be a 2 way thing, I wouldnt want to keep sending pics and messages with no acknowledgement, because I would feel I was being a pest :blush:

I can't wait to get Cedar, because I know I will ba able to gush about the cutest little thing he has done, and know that his breeder is going to be happy to get his latest updates


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a really interesting thread - I dont keep in touch with the breeder who sold me my Queen as she didnt encourage it and tbh couldnt get me out the door quickly enough once she had my money.

On the other hand I have my first litter of kittens due to go in two and half weeks and would be devastated if their new owners didnt keep in touch - I hope I have encouraged them to do so - they have been coming back every couple of weeks to see their babies grow and I have been sending them pictures so I very much hope they reciprocate . I like the idea of birthday and christmas cards will def be stealing that one


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I am in touch with all but one of our kitten owners and that one I am in the process of tracking down! We have had 9 litters over the years so I am quite chuffed. I send all the "kits" a little gift on their birthday and Christmas so I usually get updates then but several of the kitten owners have become good friends so that is the icing on the cake!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

We ask our owners to stay in touch, some do some don't but if I email them asking how the cats are most reply.

Some have never stayed in touch   even though they promise when walking out of our door with our precious bundle  

I do have a few as friends now on facebook so can see the cats growing up 

x


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

We haven't stayed in touch with Oscar's (our BSH) breeder purely because she had a lot of serious health problems at the time so short of a brief update a few weeks after we had him, that was it!!

Remy (choc Burmese) came from a breeder who I am still very much in touch with as she was my show buddy when I started that and I have stewarded for her a she is a judge!! So, I probably see her about once a month at a show!!

Darcy's breeder is very good friends with Remy's so I knew her from the shows before we had Darcy!! She has left Darcy on the active register for me and will be my mentor (along with the other breeder) when I hopefully have my first litter!! Brand new scary world that I still need to do a HUGE amount of research on and will call on their expertise and hopefully you peeps too!!

So, when ultimately I hopefully have kittens to find homes for, I wou;d love the new owners to stay in touch!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love to have kept in touch with the breeder of my 2 BSH. She said at the time she wanted to keep in touch, and would be pleased to get photos and updates, but when it came to it I only got one brief response from her, then silence to anything I sent her. This was years ago, before email and text messaging were available. 

I continued for a few years sending her Christmas cards and then gave up, as 
felt I was probably being a nuisance to her. I was sad though, as my gorgeous BSH kittens grew into the most wonderful cats, and brought enormous joy into my life. I thought the breeder would have liked to know that, particularly as she did not breed many cats. She had told me she found it dreadfully hard to part with her kittens, and was very picky when it came to choosing homes for them, (which I believe from the grilling she gave me when I first met her -- not that I minded a jot of course)

I would have expected her to want to keep in touch so she could assure herself her kittens were being well looked-after in their new home, and getting pics and updates would help her to feel in touch with them still. But evidently not.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I am pretty bad at keeping in touch at the moment. I was doing really well for the first few months after getting the boys and then Sybil, but I get off track fairly quickly. The only saving grace is that I board my three with their breeder, so they do get to see them and care for them a few times a year.

I've promised myself that when we relocate to Aus I will put aside time regularly to update them as they'll miss having them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> How many of the new owners do you find keep in touch?
> 
> I exchange photos every month with Thomas' breeder and text messages every week (as we have become friends).
> I think it must be such a shame when people do not keep in touch.
> Thomas' breeder has been able to follow his first year and all his antics, I think thats pretty cool.


That's cause Emma is so lovely  I also keep in touch with her, though I hadn't spoken to her for months until the other day.

I do think it's nice to keep in touch. I've made some wonderful friends through my kitties. Emma, from having Rilly and then Emma having Chaz from us and Hobbs who had one of my other little ones Lila :001_wub:

ETA: I know Emma is very proud of Thomas btw


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

aurelia said:


> that's cause emma is so lovely  i also keep in touch with her, though i hadn't spoken to her for months until the other day.
> 
> I do think it's nice to keep in touch. I've made some wonderful friends through my kitties. Emma, from having rilly and then emma having chaz from us and hobbs who had one of my other little ones lila :001_wub:
> 
> Eta: I know emma is very proud of thomas btw


  
..........


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

I am friends with Bernard and Clara's breeder on Facebook so she really has no choice in being kept updated with all their various antics due to the amount of pictures and updates I post about them! 

However, I re-homed Rosie and her mum Evie from a breeder who was giving up and I was, in hindsight, very naive about the whole thing. I took two entire and un-vaccinated girls home with me after just one visit! We had a verbal agreement that I would get them both neutered and she didn't give me their papers. But had I have been someone less honest, I could easily have bred from both of them. I emailed the breeder after they'd been neutered and sent updates etc as she had been very upset when we took them, but never had any response. I found the whole thing quite sad to be honest. 

As someone who plans to breed in the future, I'm glad that I know I can speak to Bernard and Clara's breeder for any advice I might need. I also know that I would definitely want any new owners of my kittens to keep in touch with me.

Edit: not breeding any of my current cats btw - just re-read my post. All my current cats are neutered!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We get occasional updates from all who have bought our kittens... all apart from one, I have worried about that kitten ever since, we have e-mailed but don't get any response, the last time after many attempts we did finally get one to say she was doing well but still no photo as promised. She went as a breeding queen to a breeder in Morecambe but it is worrying when we hear nothing.They seemed nice at the time...we wouldn't let them have another on the active register though, in fact we wouldn't let them have another as we don't hear how that little one is doing so we wouldn't want to worry about another.
We always send lots of e-mails and photos to prospective buyers and always hope they will do the same from time to time. 
When we buy a kitten we do send updates from time to time on their progress and we send photos too.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I did regularly when the kittens were younger. Just little updates to say how they are settling in. Christmas cards and a Happy New Year text - from the kittens!! Now that they are over a year old not so much just from time to time.


Edited to add that ours are just moggies so not necessarily a proper "breed". Gosh that sounds bad but you know what I mean. All cats are special!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I would love to have kept in touch with the breeder of my 2 BSH. She said at the time she wanted to keep in touch, and would be pleased to get photos and updates, but when it came to it I only got one brief response from her, then silence to anything I sent her. This was years ago, before email and text messaging were available.
> 
> I continued for a few years sending her Christmas cards and then gave up, as
> felt I was probably being a nuisance to her. I was sad though, as my gorgeous BSH kittens grew into the most wonderful cats, and brought enormous joy into my life. I thought the breeder would have liked to know that, particularly as she did not breed many cats. She had told me she found it dreadfully hard to part with her kittens, and was very picky when it came to choosing homes for them, (which I believe from the grilling she gave me when I first met her -- not that I minded a jot of course)
> ...


I only 'liked' your post because thats exactly how I felt :yesnod:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I bombard the breeders of my boys , with email and pictures regularly    If they weren't interested , i would be *VERY* upset


----------

